# JANUARY 2008 FISHING COMP - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Bring it on.
Who is fishing tomorrow?
Lets see all the current HOF records smashed.
Good luck to all

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

well lets hope this bad weather pisses of so us QLD boys can get out and give you southerners another hiding :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lee


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont worry Lee us here in Sydney cant fish outside for at least a week.
Our only chance might be in between this swell and the next one coming.
At Manly this morning it was easy 8 foot.
Plus we will have moderate north east winds for the week too.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Hopefully it brings the fish on.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

wigg said:


> Lets see all the current HOF records smashed.


Just wondering if the current HOF records will be updated soon :?  
viewtopic.php?p=106306#p106306 
The current record is 45cm


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> well lets hope this bad weather pisses of so us QLD boys can get out and give you southerners another hiding :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lee


hear hear!!


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Name/UserName -,Granpop
Date of Fishing Tripm- Anytime in January
Location - anywhere I could
Conditions - Dont care
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) 
Photo of my excuse attached :shock:


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 5-1-2008
Location - Nowendoc river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bass (53.5cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Daiwa zero/sol combo with 10lb fireline and 10lb fc leader on TT spinnerbait
Conditions (optional) - absolutely crap..but batted on!
Other Comments (optional) - new PB..you beuty!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Kerrie/Crazyratwoman
Date of Capture - 1-1-2008
Location - Taylors Arm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bass (46cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Strudwick 7-10kg rod, Abu Pro Max baitcaster with black jitterbug
Conditions (optional) - spot on...slight breeze
Other Comments (optional)- im stoked, my first fish on my new baitcaster!!!! still getting used to casting it, got a boil of water behind the jitterbug, took me about 20 casts to get it in the right spot again but got the results lol... i almost crapped my pants when it hit :shock: scared me but now i want more!
Also u can see the fish has a manky eye, it was all white (gross)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVSLf1UAADXfgEAQWKfvEpVS3Ao/7//AMADtW2GqntE9TIhmp6mmgYQ0ZGIMgDVJmQAAm0IxGABNMAEqp7RTZJppmkaNABpoAA0yEbFJQgRtIOvvswYYixn7F4UnTdYcCKbsy4EGaqHPKdjofF3sIhLXEPvwXl7CkpK5piWqoJ1wCjdjWrI9ZdTqFDtutBVTGVsxJy156Kh3WOG9gWicWwBMRCGQHBWFYCn4iPUwV6YsaxTRycEVcsKyqD656pCjS5jIbW0EUixvAaeBQRDYuJl+TkZR4WKFCsV1EIqDGXG6I29AgaCgn/aowoNEgSsBTpJtiza+RSLYJTCA+ENeXK4OGv5T+cgvk8+YtbKyMjRxMwWJ/F3JFOFCQVIt/VQ=


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks redphoenix shall do.
I hadn't as yet as I was going by rule 5 in the HOF General rules and guidelines section :?  .


> 5. All submissions included in the monthly 'AKFF Fishing Competition' threads will automatically be updated into the HOF.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

we need to extend the january comp....this low of fraser island is just not giving us a go!!!!!.....got cobwebs on the fishing gear


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Guys

I wanted to be a player in the comp this year, we need an extension for the Queenslanders or everyone else, I don't care, just as long as I can get a crack at some fish on a clear fine day with no wind, not possible in South East Qld at the moment 

Cheers


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's hoping the wind keeps up :evil:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Blow wind blow... Go NSW. 8) :lol:


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

Name/UserName: fishingchap
Date of Fishing Trip: 1st of january
Location: durras lake 
Conditions: okay
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) : went out and got 3rd degree burnd on my leg from sunburn (unbelievable i no but true)
my mum has done her cyatic nerve so we had to come back on the 2nd of january

the blister was about the size of the bottom of a coke can (before we went to the hospital and got all the fluids drained now it stops me fising in camberra for 2n weeks


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Davey G said:


> Blow wind blow... Go NSW. 8) :lol:


And WA


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

sbd said:


> Here's hoping the wind keeps up :evil:


hehe yeah... can't help the weather Sel... :lol:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

*Name/UserName of Angler :* Blaen
*Date of Capture : *05 - Jan - 08
*Location : *Northwest Bay TAS
*Type and Size/Weight of Fish :* CRACKEN (aka Squid) 640 mm from Hood Tip to Tentacles, though as my son pointed out he could stretch out his tentacles so the went passed the edge of the ruler, making it over 900 mm. Don't you just love the way 5 year olds think?
*Tackle/Line/Lure Used :* Pirahna Tiburon Rod 6' with a Diawa Reel - 6 lb Braid (Fireline) - 10 lb Fluro Leader - Squid Jig (no idea of brand, but it has *pink bits*!)
*Conditions (optional) :* Picture perfect
*Other Comments (optional) : *Check out the Trip Report - http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13020


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Mick (Hard_Yakkin)
Date of Capture: 6th January 08 
Location: Moreton Bay Redcliffe 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Squire 50cms 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 7ft Tierra 4-12lb 2500 Stradic - 6lb braid and 8lb leader - 6in Gulp worm 1/8th and 3/0 hook 
Conditions (optional) Easterly breeze 
Other Comments (optional)










cheers

Mick


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave / Justcrusin32 UPGRADE
Date of Capture: 12th January 08 
Location: pipers bay, forster
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: flathead 48cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8lb leader and braid,black 45mm bubble pop (first flaty on popper)
Conditions (optional) dusk, windy as all hell


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Pescado
Date of Capture: 5/1/08
Location: ACT
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Yellowbelly @ 48cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Berkley Dropshot, 8lb fireline, 8lb black magic leader, stumpjumper lure.
Conditions (optional): Sun rising, cloudy later, water @ 20 C
Other Comments (optional): Bugger wouldnt sit still for a photo. This was the best i could manage with the shakes.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Name/UserName : Paulo
Date of Fishing Trip 6 Jan 2008
Location : Jew Shoal, Noosa
Conditions : Absolute [email protected] 2.5m swell, 15k NE, 10 days fresh 5km out to sea with the water stained like coke, superfast current and downright dangerous!!
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) : 2 cyclones, 2.5m swells and 10 days fresh water.

You guys in Mexico and further south had better go hard this month. Qld'ers wont get a fish in the entire comp period for Jan. You wont win another month this year after these cyclones disappear.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler; Breambo 
Date of Capture ; 7/1/08
Location ; Boulders Beach
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ; Snapper 75.5 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ; Alvey 500bc 30lb mono with 60lb leader with home made rumble bait.
Conditions (optional) ; 2-3m seas treacherous conditions and strong current.
Other Comments (optional) Hooked the first one a couple of minutes after starting trolling the rumble bait. The second bigger one straight after then had to go in as the conditions were too treacherous.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Flump
Date of Capture: 6/1/08
Location: Margate, QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Estuary Cod 54cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano Catana 1-3kg, Slade 1000, 6lb Fins braid, 10lb Vanish and a Nuke Chook on 2gr #2 jig head.
Conditions (optional): Nice wind and sunny for an easy drift, water @ 24 C
Other Comments (optional): Returned to be caught when bigger, I know where he lives and HOF position No 1 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Name: Cuda
Date of Capture: 08/01/08
Location: Geraldton, WA (Greenough)
Type/size/weight of fish: Coral Trout, 63cm, 3 kilos
Tackle / line used: Shimano TLD25 with 18 kilo line - whole squid bait.
Conditions: light winds and a 2.5 metre swell
Other comments: It was worth the 1 hour pedal there and back to catch such a beautifully coloured / marked fish.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Name/UserName: Matt/imaddictedtofishing
location: Glades bay, Sydney Harbour
type of size: 26cm
tackle/line/lure used: 4lb fins braid, 6lb mono leader, Outback yabby ( Hard Body)
conditions: Very windy and a bit on rain


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName: Paffoh
Date of Capture : Saturday 12/1/08
Location: Spot 'X'', Northside A.C.T
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Golden Perch 45.5 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure used: 7' TD Advantage rod, TD 2500 reel, 8lb Nitlon braid, 12lb FC Rock Leader
Conditions: Overcast, still and warm... Missed alarm and arrived 1 1/2 hours later than planned.
Other Comments : Trolled some Chubby's ( Taken on Shrimp pattern ), very close to bank so quickly pulled in and got a photo on the AKFF brag mat before release. Also managed another slightly smaller Yella at 43cm half an hour later, this time on the Sol combo and the now traditional upgraded Ghost Ayu Deep Chubby.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date of Capture: 12/01/08
Location: Long Reef 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 68 & 66cm kingfish
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 15lb braid, squid
Other Comments Here


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Name/arwy 
Date of Capture 12/01/07
Location; Margate QLD 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish; Squire 48cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used; 1000 penn accord, 6 lb fire line, 8 lb leader, nuke chook s/p, 3 gram jig head
Conditions s/e winds 10-15 kts
Other Comments  .......finally a decent sized fish after a very slow month.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Name:couta1
Date capture:12 january 2008
location:NSW
Type and size:yellowfin tuna 8kg
Tackle/line:shimano t-curve,live yakka,40lb mono,penn 309
conditions:testing !! strong offshore


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Name: evarn
Date of Capture: 12/01/08
Location: Mornington

Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Pinkie Snapper
51cm
1.6kg cleaned

Tackle/Line/Lure Used
Orpheus 7' Carbon Rod match to Daiwa Emblem 2500C
6lb braid + 3kg mono leader
3" Berkely Powerbait red minnow

Conditions: 5 knots.. flat. water surface temp 20.7 degrees

Other Comments: 
Coulda had better if I didn't have dramas with the mirage drive that made me lose time and the school


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler : Macfish
Date of Capture : 12 January 2008
Location : Schultz Canal, Brisbane, Queensland
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Dusky Flathead 59cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Shimano Starlo Stik 6' 6", Shimano Sienna, 8lb Fireline, 14lb Vanish leader, Ecogear SX40 Sydney Harbour Guppy  
Conditions : Sunny, calm, tide on the turn in.
Other Comments First real fish for my new Revo.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Wigg
Date of Capture: 12/01/08
Location: Long Reef 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 66cm kingfish
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 20lb braid, whole garfish
Other Comments Here


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ash - aleg75
Date of Capture - 13th January 2008
Location - Gungahlin lake (South)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Redfin 22cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb line, taylor made tiny nugget
Conditions: Hot and Gusty
Other Comments: I swear the one that I lost at the yak was much bigger!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: L3GACY
Date of Capture: 7/1
Location: Marino Rocks (ish)
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian salmon (ST size) 37cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Yo-Zuri 90mm shallow diving Lure on 8lb line and light SP combo
Conditions (optional): Beautiful morning, swell picked up quickly though.
Other Comments (optional): Do i get extra points for diving for it and still getting the lure back after it snagged me up? BTW if its ineligible i'll swap it for one of my bigger salmon that came to the yak without my intervention. I just want this bugger to earn his keep .


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Name/UserName ; greenhornet
Date of Fishing Trip; 13/1/2008 
Location ; broken river stewarton vic
Conditions; southwest wind hot 
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) ; water was that dirty i gave up on lures pretty quick and fished for 4 hours without a bite using yabbies , shrimp and even the fall back cheese, better luck next month i hope!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Name/ Buff
Date of Capture: 04-01-2008
Location: Port River South Australia
Type and Size: Bream - 37cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: GLoomis Custom rod, Daiwa Airity reel, 6lb leader on Camo worm
Conditions: Fantastic


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Steve - MangoX
Date of Capture - Sat 12th Jan 2008
Location - Longreef
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish - 60cm (all 4 the same)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: TD Advantage combo / 10lb Red Cajun braid - 20 lb FC leader
Conditions: lumpy  
Other Comments: Great day, lots of fun. On light gear, hard to stop getting reefed when hooked on the bottom.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Aaron 
Date of Capture - Sat 12th Jan 2008
Location - West Lakes, SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream, 35cm (no photo)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa Ondine, 6lb spiderwire with 6lb jap fluoro leader, half a newpenny sandworm on a little jighead (1/16 or 1/22 - i forget)
Conditions: nice, bit windy in patches but an awesome day all up
Other Comments: top day out at the SA Meet and Greet, not the biggest fish of the day, but well up there. good to see many of the newer SA boys out and at it.

(note - no photo, so just chasing participation points, unless you are feeling generous... 8) :lol: )


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Just to put in a State request for points. We had 15 yaks on the water at the SA Meet & Greet and a few fish caught; However, most like mine were undersize. Largest fish was a 42cm Bream.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Lee/Pcsolutionman
Date of Capture - 09-01-08
Location - Baroon Pocket Dam montville
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bass - 35cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Jackal mask vib
Conditions: nice, Miserable morning with rain and Wind










Lee


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler : Cid
Date of Capture : 6/1/08
Location : Nepean River, Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Australian Bass - 35cm's
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 4lb Braid, 12lb Fluoro leader, EastCoast Spinner with 2" 'smoke colour' grub SP


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Gigantor (Pete)
Date of Capture : 12 January 2008
Location : Schultz Canal, Brisbane, Queensland
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Bream 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Diawa 6' 6" baitcaster rod, Silstar Lexus 350 reel, 8lb fireline, 10lb Vanish FC leader, DK Lure
Conditions : Sunny, calm, tide on the turn in.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : DAvey G
Date of Capture : 1 January 2008
Location : Grays Point Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Bream 30cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Berkley Dropshot rod 2-4kg, Shimano Stradic Reel, 6lb firleine. Trolled soft plastic 3" minnow
Conditions : Sunny, calm, 2 feet of water over weedbeds


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ash / polylureosis
Date of Capture: 13.01.2008
Location: Ewen Maddock Dam
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bass 47cm (fork length)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Baitcaster, 10lb Braid, vanish leader, SK 'mini wild' Lure in yellow, red, black, tiger
Conditions (optional): Overcast, breezy at times, 25c Water temp
Other Comments (optional): Hit like a freight train, played possum for a while then went nuts when she spotted the kayak.
Had to put in some hours this comp to manage a legal fish! What a shame!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler WayneD
Date of Capture 5th January 2008
Location Hinze Dam
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Bass 37cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used 4lb fireline 10lb leader R2S buggipop
Conditions (optional) Slightly overcast with some rain about


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

well done to all the winners, some very respectable fish caught this month despite the bad weather throughout mid to north east coast

Lee


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

No comment.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

YAY!... I'm in front of Gatesy and Kraley...suckers!

Gotta love that alphabetical sorting of names! :lol:

Well done Gatesy for your organisation. May the 2008 comp grow even bigger and better!...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Phew, glad I didn't enter the goatfish I caught last weekend. Goodonya Gatesy and may the comp be even stronger this year


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> 'SHIT FISH OF THE MONTH AWARD' goes to Aleg75 for his disgraceful 22cm Redfin. Congrats Ash, you will be placed into the award for the *'SHITTIEST FISH OF THE YEAR AWARD' *to be decided in December :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I dont know wether to cry or high 5 myself!

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

You beauty, I'm finally on the board at last  Will have to back this up in February with a decent fish :lol: Can we have the comp ending the weekend 23rd & 24th Feb, coz I will be over at the Abrolhos Islands then 8) :lol: :lol: 
Well done everyone and watch out for WA this year, we're on the march up the ladder  
On another note, I'm confused with Gatesy & DaveyG's avatars at the moment - I'm sure these two have done a swap, or are my eyes deceiving me :? 
Roll on February comp yeehah!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Cuda said:


> On another note, I'm confused with Gatesy & DaveyG's avatars at the moment - I'm sure these two have done a swap, or are my eyes deceiving me :?


Could be wrong but i think Gatesy started playing funny buggers.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

sbd said:


> No comment.


Except to congratulate the winners, and to note some particularly fine captures this month.

Oh, and I've sworn an oath in blood to catch better fish than Gatesy for every comp period in perpetuity (shouldn't be too hard).


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

> Below are the standings after 1 month
> 1 Breambo 110
> 2 Couta 110
> 3 Cuda 110
> ...


Woo Hoo 60 points that's 4 times my total for the whole of last year :lol: :shock:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I dont care what they say I reckon your a top judge Gatesy. 
Cheers :lol:


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

As said some great fish this month....Cuda - that coral trout had me salivating all over my keyboard :lol: :lol: 
Thanks mods for running the comp!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

pescado said:


> As said some great fish this month....Cuda - that coral trout had me salivating all over my keyboard :lol: :lol:


Heh heh, I think I will have some for dinner tonight. Will let you all know how it tasted :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey you forgot my 30 points


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> Gatesy said:
> 
> 
> > 'SHIT FISH OF THE MONTH AWARD' goes to Aleg75 for his disgraceful 22cm Redfin. Congrats Ash, you will be placed into the award for the *'SHITTIEST FISH OF THE YEAR AWARD' *to be decided in December :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I am kind of glad, I forgot about he Comp and just when fishing.
I haven't broken the 15cm Redfin mark all summer to date. Grr.
I will have to post a report for the next trip. 
Lets see If I can crack 22Cm.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats the compers...some great looking hauls onboard


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

What happened to th point(s) for the tale of woe? Or has that gone?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

What am i meant to do with points?


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

" get out on the water"

CRY 

Oh well, hopefully next month.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

glad to get on the board early this year.... feb is looking shaky, but should at least get out for one or two trips

well done everyone


----------

